# Bunny Photobomb!



## LaylaLop (Jan 26, 2012)

Soo I regularly check failblog and part of that is photobomb. Photobombing is where the unintended target of the photo does something distracting, silly, etc to take away from the real target... Of course bunnies would never do this Found one and I had to share:






http://thisisphotobomb.files.wordpress.com/2012/01/photobomb-that-guy-mom-always-liked-you-best.jpg


----------



## candykittten (Jan 26, 2012)

I lol'd :biggrin2:


----------



## Buttercup n Charlie (Jan 26, 2012)

hahaha, that's priceless!!!


----------



## LakeCondo (Jan 26, 2012)

vampire rabbit


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Jan 26, 2012)

So lol ing right now!
Jj


----------



## MILU (Jan 26, 2012)

Really funny!! Great pic, thanks for sharing!!!
:goodjob


----------



## eclairemom (Jan 26, 2012)

:roflmao:


----------



## ZRabbits (Jan 27, 2012)

So true. Thanks for sharing. Enjoyed the chuckle. 

K


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jan 27, 2012)

LOL Made my day, thanks!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 27, 2012)

:laugh:


----------



## Bonnie Lee (Jan 27, 2012)

:laugh:


----------

